# Bild statt Radiobutton



## Kalito (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo wie kann ich anstatt eines Radiobutton ein Bild definieren.

Ich möchte gerne, das der Kunde auf ein Bild klickt, welches dann eine JS-Funktion auslöst. Bisher hatte ich das immer mit radiobuttons gelöst.

Gruß, Kalito


----------



## mäks (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

sieh dir den link mal an http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/klickbuttons.htm#modern

lg maks


----------

